# Driving from Paris to Connelles, France



## timesharer (Jun 29, 2012)

We are planning our first trip to France.  We have a confirmation at a resort in Connelles which is about 100km from Paris.  We heard that a car is required for sightseeing in that area.  Is it an easy drive from the CDG airport at Paris to Connelles?  Considering that we do not know any French and we will be suffering from jet lag and some degree of sleep deprivation, would it be better to drive from Paris to Connelles or take the train to Connelles & rent the car near Connelles?  

Also, we plan to return the rental car near the Royal Regency Resort in  Vincennes.  Is it difficult to drive in that Paris suburb?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RX8 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am envious of your trip.

It was awhile ago since I was there (1998) but I do remember that driving out of Paris was a nightmare.  Heavy traffic, aggressive drivers, driving a car you are not familiar with, not knowing exactly where you are going all adds up to a stressful start to your trip.  

My recommendation is take the train out of Paris.  

If you do end up renting the car in Paris, get the optional damage waiver!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I second the idea of getting a train. I think that there should be a fairly direct route from CDG to Rouen - which will overshoot Connelles by a bit. The drive is not that far --- about an hour and a half. But you have to go from one end of Paris to the other. YUCK! Not the way to start the trip.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 30, 2012)

timesharer said:


> We are planning our first trip to France.  We have a confirmation at a resort in Connelles which is about 100km from Paris.  We heard that a car is required for sightseeing in that area.  Is it an easy drive from the CDG airport at Paris to Connelles?  Considering that we do not know any French and we will be suffering from jet lag and some degree of sleep deprivation, would it be better to drive from Paris to Connelles or take the train to Connelles & rent the car near Connelles?
> 
> Also, we plan to return the rental car near the Royal Regency Resort in  Vincennes.  Is it difficult to drive in that Paris suburb?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Going from CDG airport Paris to Connelles by car is extremely easy since you won't be driving into Paris at all. It will take you about one hour, one and a half hour. I would definitely not rent a car at Cornelles but at the airport. It will be cheaper and it will save you a lot of time! Driving into Vincennes from Conelles is just as simple. It will take you about one hour, one and a half hour again. 

I know Americans don't like to drive in Europe but this is pretty easy. You don't have to enter the inner periferique of Paris. But even if you have to, it's not that difficult. Roads and signs are very good in Europe. I would advice you to take a GPS with you. We have two Garmins with cards from Europe and one TomTom. All of them are very good. There are a few threads on GPS systems in Europe on this board. I think under the section Europe. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------

